# AllPredatorCalls.com got a new site!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to go nuts with the whole KingCart thing (those who have shopped with All Predator Calls know what I mean) but they have updated their whole site and it's all in-house now!

Jump over to http://www.allpredatorcalls.com to check it out.

These guys have been really good to us over here at PredatorTalk. In fact, I still have TWO Ghillie suits I need to give away that they donated to us. Hmmm....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll give them a look see, thanks for the info.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice site...

I have a wedding to attend, and need a new suit so......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it it is an outdoor wedding !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Brian's just different!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya think ? LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well its not for me to say but I'm sure Brian would look good in a gillie suit at that wedding.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps he could borrow Skips hunter orange tie ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Perfect Don!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Would this be one of them thar shotgun wedins? I heres them are a real hoot!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Darn wish I would have thought of a Ghillie Suit Heh!! With the tie!














---------*


----------



## winston61 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't say enough good about this fine firm. I place an order in the morning, it has shipped by the end of the day and 3 days later, I've got my call in my hand. I can't think of using another source. I've got no connection with this company besides being a very pleased customer.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Am also pleased with this company. Like the site better as well.


----------

